
Shiva Ayyadurai's defamation suit against Techdirt tossed by judge [pdf] - morisy
http://ia801509.us.archive.org/32/items/gov.uscourts.mad.185980/gov.uscourts.mad.185980.48.0.pdf
======
wmf
It's good that this was thrown out, although a little disappointing that the
court considers the whole issue to be "just, like, your opinion, man".

------
dogma1138
The strange thing is that the core claim (if true) creating an electronic
messaging system in the early 70s while being 14 years old is an impressive
feat on its own, not sure why if that is the case did he felt the need to do
the mother of all CV paddings.

